# Charlie's nose is peeling... pic included!



## Pointgold

Had he had extended exposure to bright sunlight?


----------



## Jax's Mom

I never saw that before...hope someone else can help...


----------



## firedancer722

Pointgold said:


> Had he had extended exposure to bright sunlight?


Not in my opinion, but perhaps he is just ultra sensitive to the sun. He is outside no more than 15-20 minutes at a time... although we do go out 2x daily for a 15-20 minute walk, it's usually in a mostly shady area because I am very sensitive to the heat. Then he also goes out to the fenced in yard for 5 or 10 minutes about 3 other times a day for a quick pee and/or throwing a tennis ball. This is the same routine we've been doing for several weeks now.


----------



## Ranger

Ouch poor guy!! Is it hot to the touch? Is it sensitive or hurting him? 

The only thing I could think of is maybe a sunburn. Ouchies. Is it weeping at all?


----------



## Megora

I googled it, because I've never actually seen a nose peeling like that though our previous pink/light nose dogs did get sunburn a couple times. 

http://www.bordercollie.org/boards/index.php?showtopic=29154

According the above link though, it could be a bad case of sunburn... and just make sure you treat with suntan lotion, and put vaseline on it right now to help it heal.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Is he on any meds that might make him more susceptible to sunburn?


----------



## Heidi36oh

I would say sunburn too, hope he gets to feeling better


----------



## firedancer722

Thanks all... I do hope it is just sunburn and not something more serious (like lupus, skin cancer, etc). I will get some sunscreen for him today and keep it on his nose when we go outside. I have very "olive" skin and rarely burn so I don't even have sunscreen. Bad, I know since everyone should wear it. Anyways, I guess I'll try Water Babies since that is what the poster on the border collie forum used. I've been putting Vitamin E oil on it and it does seem a little sensitive to the touch but it's not weeping or anything. It does look moist though, but is not hot to the touch. 

The only meds he's been on are Temaril-P and benadryl. Neither of those list sensitivity to sunlight as a side effect, but I guess it's still possible. Regardless, I'll be putting sunscreen on my boy from now on.  Hopefully, it will clear up soon. If not, I'll definitely take him to the vet. 

Thanks y'all...
Candace


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Doesn't the Temeral-P have prednisone??? If so, pred is known for causing sunlight sensitivity.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Aww, poor Charlie! 
I am leaning towards sunburn too, but then again I can't say that with 100% confidence. 
I read once that sun lotion with zinc oxide is very good for dogs - it is the same stuff that people used to put on their faces that had all sorts of funky fluoresent colours back in the day (am I aging myself?!). 
I know the hair at the top of the nose is often very thin and therefore may not be as well protected from the suns rays even in the shade. The UV indexes have been so high this summer as well!

Let us know how he makes out...hope he heals up really quickly!
Kim


----------



## Karen519

*Firedancer*

Firedancer

I would have the vet look at Charlie's nose, just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## spruce

could he have bruised it while playing? Bridger's nose looked like that once after a rough day at river with sticks/sand. NOT THE PEELING.


----------



## firedancer722

Hi all...

THanks for all the comments / suggestions. I do think it is just sunburn. He is healing up nicely already. I guess the prednisone in the TEmaril-P must have made him more sensitive. I was thinking about it too, that he has very blonde fur on his face - it's not white, just very very light blonde, so it makes sense that his face might be a little more prone to sunburn than the rest of his body - just like a human with light blonde hair. I'll get this dog thing figured out before long! LOL  

And Kim... yes, it was zinc oxide that had all the fun colors back in the 80's! I used to LOVE getting the different colors and painting designs on my face when I went to the pool!


----------



## Zacksdad

firedancer722 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Gosh, my poor boy. It seems that as soon as we get one thing on the mend (his recent bout with allergies), something else comes up.  Between yesterday and today, the top of Charlie's nose has peeled off in little chunks of skin. :uhoh: I have never seen this before! He hasn't been scratching at it that I have seen. I wasn't sure what to do for it, so I put some Vitamin E oil on it (which he promptly licked off). He does seem to "lick his chops" a lot. Could that have something to do with it? Here's a couple of pics for comparison. Anyone else have this happen?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!
> Candace
> 
> This first pic is of him maybe 3 nights ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And THIS is the pic from today. That big chunk of black is actually gone now, so that whole spot is pink now.


Hi, our 3 yr old male had a very similar thing appear on his nose after a day in the vets crate following an x-ray. This came up as small blisters two days later, peeled, went pink over two days, stayed for about a week then faded and went away totally
Our vet was stumped - we believe it was a stress thing - our isnt crate trained nor been left alone for long so your may also be a minor stress issue?? hope it gets sorted though


----------



## IowaGold

This happens to Ruby every fall during butchering season. She gets it from burying the extras that she can't eat at the time (yes my dog uses her nose to shove dirt/leaves over stuff she puts in a hole :doh. The part that peels off is kinda/sorta a scab.


----------



## IowaGold

Zacksdad said:


> Hi, our 3 yr old male had a very similar thing appear on his nose after a day in the vets crate following an x-ray. This came up as small blisters two days later, peeled, went pink over two days, stayed for about a week then faded and went away totally
> Our vet was stumped - we believe it was a stress thing - our isnt crate trained nor been left alone for long so your may also be a minor stress issue?? hope it gets sorted though


I'd bet money he was nosing the grate trying to get out of the kennel.


----------



## rlamanna1

That's from trying to bury something with his/her nose inside. Our golden puppy tried to bury a marrow between the couch cushions with her nose and had that same spot on her nose from all the rubbing.


----------

